# What should I call it???



## rjs (Apr 7, 2005)

I just finished a small project. It is a Linear Press---Bow Vise---Draw Board---Hooter Shooter all in one. I need a name for it. Thoughts??


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

The "Do All"


----------



## w7xit (Mar 24, 2009)

( All in 1 Master Press ) Congrats. Thats a sweet looking setup. :darkbeer::darkbeer: Have a couple on me. Let us know how it works out for you. Good luck.


----------



## cricman (Jul 27, 2009)

If you get them made and sold at a competitive price, you can call it "Early Retirement"!


It looks very nice.

cricman


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Ominous :wink:


----------



## rjs (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words. I like the name "Do All", but it reminds me of my younger, "on the prowl days":wink:

I really like the "Early Retirement" name. What do you think they would sell for??


----------



## fliowa (Aug 10, 2007)

"The Bow Badger" I'll take ten percent of your earnings from now on!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> Ominous :wink:


Ominous ] means dose a little bit of every thing. :wink:


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

The Hootin' Shootn' Press!


----------



## CarolIntruder (Nov 16, 2007)

the Press and Test :beer:


----------



## Barry Portugal (Dec 23, 2007)

Universal Bow Station.


----------



## Barry Portugal (Dec 23, 2007)

Unk Bond said:


> Ominous ] means dose a little bit of every thing. :wink:


Ominous in my dictionary means: suggesting or signalling future disaster or evil.
Are you trying to tell him something:wink:


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

call it sold if yah have one at a good price for me!:wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I'd call it the ULH for Unk's Little Helperepsi:


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

I like Universal Bow Station...Call it the UBS..give it some cool colors...make a bow vise that goes along with it and manufacture it


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Jim Dandy...not to be confused with some mighty fine sausage!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Looks great!

Call it the Ultimate Bow Tuner


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

What about *Trophy Press*


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Well we've already got the Hooter Shooter, so I'd suggest the Beaver Board


----------



## Apocono (Feb 24, 2003)

how about "the wonder press"


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

How about the "OMG that thing is awesome" and so is the floor in your shop!!


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'd call it pretty ****en sweet!


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

*sweet*

thats is one sweet press if you can work up a price i may be very interested in one nice work


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

"The All in 1"


----------



## Stroketech (Jul 20, 2009)

*!*

Swiss army press.


----------



## Tim Truna (Jun 7, 2006)

Be carefull. The original press has a patton on it. It is one thing if you make one for yourself, but if you start selling them, that's when you realy get in trouble.


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

How about the "Hooter Pressing Station". :wink:


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Beautiful work!*

I would call it a well thought out and versatile piece of equipment.... Just call it a resounding success!


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

The Dream Machine -- and your welcome


----------



## FIGJAM (Jan 12, 2009)

Could you come paint my garage floor too please.......Love the paint job


----------



## azhunter (Dec 1, 2002)

Send it to me and you can call it MINE


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I would call it "In Need of a Patent" :wink:

Nice Job!!!


----------



## Jammer3 (Aug 18, 2009)

How about a combination of the suggestions. 
The "Trophy Do All Archery Press and Test" 
Great job!

John
Gator Jaw Archery Release - Simply the Best!
www.jammer3.com


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

call it "IN TOTAL ENVY"
:clap::greenwithenvy:


----------



## smitharchery337 (Jul 21, 2009)

"Comander" . that would be the name I gave it..


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

The "total" or "complete" or "comprehesive" press.

PM sent.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

You can use someone else's idea as long as you improve it and then you can get a patent on it and sell your improved product.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Jul 1, 2009)

*The BowFlexx*

Laying on your shop floor (which is awesome by the way) I thought it looked like a sturdy piece of workout equipment....whata bout the "The BowFlexx"?

It's a flexible device, flexes your bow, etc, etc. I added the extra 'x' for name patent infringement!!! That ought to fool the lawyers.


----------



## xforceLD32 (Aug 17, 2009)

That is one sick bow press!!! I would love to own one of these! it would be a bow shops dream come true.......:wink:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

Stroketech said:


> Swiss army press.


I'll give you the credit you deserve for this suggestion. Well played!


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

"The Archer's Total package"


----------



## steve60x (Jan 15, 2009)

i would call it the quadra-press or the lightyear bow press-(lightyears above the rest)<the slogan.


----------



## rjs (Apr 7, 2005)

FIGJAM said:


> Could you come paint my garage floor too please.......Love the paint job



That took me a while to do!! I made my own stencil's--then traced them out on the floor. Took 3 coats of floor paint to cover good. All of it was painted by hand. I call it " MAN-CAVE CAMO"


----------



## Tim Truna (Jun 7, 2006)

That may be true but you can't use the other persons idea and if you do you are infringing on their patton rights.


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

master press


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd like to call it "mine"! Nice press.


----------



## rjs (Apr 7, 2005)

PM's answered, Many thanks for all the comments!!


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

any plans on making/selling these? or maybe selling the plans?


----------



## BdaBuck (Feb 12, 2008)

Bow Haven. send me my cut. Great job!


----------



## ELAD (May 1, 2009)

revwilder said:


> You can use someone else's idea as long as you improve it and then you can get a patent on it and sell your improved product.


This is not true. Do your homework.


----------



## ELAD (May 1, 2009)

revwilder said:


> You can use someone else's idea as long as you improve it and then you can get a patent on it and sell your improved product.


This is not true. Do your homework.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

How about the "I think Im sending one to Mapes" press...GREAT LOOKING IDEA!


----------



## wood181 (Feb 26, 2007)

*name*

The UNI TOOL


----------



## t bone (Oct 27, 2006)

sweet


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Just a great looking ''TTS"- total tuning station. 

"you can turn it and twist it
then press it and dress it 
then time it and test it"


----------



## rjs (Apr 7, 2005)

rcgerchow said:


> Just a great looking ''TTS"- total tuning station.
> 
> "you can turn it and twist it
> then press it and dress it
> then time it and test it"


I like it!!! 

Thanks everyone for the input!!!!


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

when your rich and famous don't forget us little guys:wave:


----------



## drysmoke (Apr 9, 2008)

*Press name*

Here it is you should call it the Bow Shops Dream as in xforceLD32 tail end of sentence.
That should do it for you.
Great looking press thanks for the pictures


----------



## xxChiefxx (Aug 22, 2007)

*I got a name for ye Bow press / hooter shooter / Vice*

*The Benefactor*


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

rcgerchow said:


> Just a great looking ''TTS"- total tuning station.
> 
> "you can turn it and twist it
> then press it and dress it
> then time it and test it"


I think we have a winner!!! Looks like you're going to be receiving a TTS compliments of .........


----------



## Neuralgia (Mar 25, 2008)

WOW

impressive


----------



## jambomac (Apr 21, 2009)

"Monster Rack"

Model Year 2010 named: "The Big Ugly" Monster Rack

(Big Ugly is truly a complement, in this instance.)


----------



## ELAD (May 1, 2009)

revwilder said:


> You can use someone else's idea as long as you improve it and then you can get a patent on it and sell your improved product.


This is incorrect. Do your homework first.


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

i think that tim truna and ELAD both need to go through this thread and read it before spouting off.

I may be wrong but i have yet to read where the original poster has made a single comment about selling anything, HE SIMPLE ASKED FOR SUGGESTIONS FOR A NAME FOR HISPRESS....

and as far as using someone elses idea and changing it, well, thats what they have patent attorney's for and apperantly lawsuits and courts seem to be what makes the world go round nowadays.


----------



## cold1984 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thats very nice


----------



## Tim Truna (Jun 7, 2006)

ttripp said:


> i think that tim truna and ELAD both need to go through this thread and read it before spouting off.
> 
> I may be wrong but i have yet to read where the original poster has made a single comment about selling anything, HE SIMPLE ASKED FOR SUGGESTIONS FOR A NAME FOR HISPRESS....
> 
> and as far as using someone elses idea and changing it, well, thats what they have patent attorney's for and apperantly lawsuits and courts seem to be what makes the world go round nowadays.


It seems you need to read all and use facts not just what you may think.


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

that thing is nice

good work


and that is the coolest floor i have ever seen


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

SEND ME ONE AND I'LL CALL IT MINE.:set1_rolf2: LOOKS GREAT


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm thinking the "Bow-Jack"... you know, jack of all trades.


----------



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

You did a really nice job on that..:thumbs_up


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

call it stolen if ya dont have a patent....that thing is sick good work man


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

*Get Medival*

Call it the RACK


----------



## Feather Visions (Sep 14, 2009)

TrekJeff said:


> Call it the RACK


+1

I like that... lots of marketing opportunity there!

- The rack... it takes one to get one
- Rack 'em up!


can you really shoot from that thing?! 

Looks FANTASTIC

Nice work!


----------



## backdoorbuck (Jan 20, 2008)

*The Black Max Bow Press*

Very nice and versatile. I could see alot of shops picking one up. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rjs (Apr 7, 2005)

Feather Visions said:


> +1
> 
> I like that... lots of marketing opportunity there!
> 
> ...



Yep, you can use it as a shooter. It is intended to be used as a tuning aid. I use it to check arrows through paper--it eliminates all human form flaws.


----------



## polarbear06 (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok, so if you aren't looking to build some for sale will you at least share the plans? Awesome job man!


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

You could call it the LiPreBoViDraBoHooShoo-9000. Mmm Catchy!!!


----------



## punkcat (Jul 5, 2009)

Who painted the floor of your workshop. That's cool camo.:thumbs_up


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Sweet build! All I got is a piece of rope :greenwithenvy:


----------



## wingbone (Nov 13, 2007)

omBOWsman.


----------



## buckhunter16255 (Nov 15, 2009)

*press*

How about the "Mac Daddy" or the "Freak Nasty"


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

Binford BP7500 just kidding how about " Bowtune Station"


----------

